# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  xin nhờ anh em diễn đàn tư vấn giùm híc

## vu1989kh

thưa anh em chả là e có ý định đầu tư một ẻm cnc 90x1m2.e có lên diễn đàn và thấy có người bảo anh tuấn cnc có gmail là diycnc247 là phó giám đốc cty  tnhh thương mại và dịch vụ ngọc vân anh. là làm máy tốt dịch vụ ok nên em có tìm đến.e thấy anh ấy và nhà xưởng cũng ok nên có làm hợp đồng mua bán.
có điều đến nay đã trễ hạn hợp đồng 50 ngày mà e vẫn chưa nhận đc máy ạ.em gọi điện thì cứ bão máy lỗi này lỗi nọ để xin thêm thơi gian.nên quả thật e cảm thấy ko yên tâm chúc nào.không bít mình có bị lừa hay không.rồi không bít cái máy đó sẻ ntn?liệu có tốt hay không.
nên em muốn hỏi trình trạng của em là ntn vậy mấy huynh ráp máy.có ai quen bít hay đã từng mua hàng của a tuấn này chưa thì cho e xin ý kiến với? và khi máy về thì mình phải kiểm tra tình trạng máy ntn? ntn thì mới là một máy cnc tốt?xin mọi người giúp em với híc.e lo lắng và bâng khuân lắm.nhà đã khó khăn tiền thì vay mượn để ráp máy mà giờ chưa thấy máy đâu ai tư vấn giùm em với ạ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nếu bác đã đến nơi gặp mặt và tham quan nhà xưởng thì chắc ko sao đâu .
Có thể máy chưa  hoàn thành .gặp trục chặc thì họ chưa giao dc . 
Mà ko yên tâm thì đến hẳn xưởng xem tiến độ đến đâu rồi .máy bị lỗi gì . chắc bác đã đặt cọc tiền rồi và đã có hợp đồng cơ mà.
Còn như thế nào là tốt thì cũng khó nói .nó dựa vào giá trị mua máy .kiểu máy . mục đích sử dụng .....

----------


## vu1989kh

thank bac đã ý kiến em thì mua may ve lam tranh go la chính e ở tận khánh hòa lận nên xa xôi.ý là e không biết để rap một máy nhu vậy khoản vao nhiu thời gian ạ

----------

